# Extradition - Film Screening



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 22, 2012)

_Wales premiere of "Extradition", a powerful new documentary film. The event will include a Q & A with Hamja Ahsan (Talhas Brother) reading Talha's new collection of prison poetry. _

*EXTRADITION - BABAR AHMAD & TALHA AHSAN & PRISON POETRY *
*CARDIFF FILM SCREENING* 
Monday 2 July at 7 pm 
Shandon Lecture Theatre, Main Building, 
Cardiff University, Park Place (opp. Student Union) 

Extradition is a film that explores the injustices of the Extradition Act 2003 through the suffering of two individuals and their families. The act stipulates that any British Citizen can be extradited to the US without their government even providing prima facie evidence. Babar Ahmad and Talha Ahsan have been detained for eight and six years respectively, both without trial. In all this time they have had no charges levelled against them, seen none of the evidence or even been questioned by British or American police. Yet they remain imprisoned. 

The documentary showcases the hypocrisy and one-sidedness of the Act but also shows the human suffering of the two men and their families. 

The film features interviews with human rights lawyer Gareth Peirce, Talha's Brother Hamja Ahsan, playwright Avaes Mohammad, the fathers of Babar and Talha, framed by Talha's prison poetry. 

The fate of these men is now in an appeal at the European Court of Human Rights, who will make the decision on the validity of their extradition by July 10, 2012.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 29, 2012)

*Leanne Wood, Leader of Plaid Cymru today sent the campaign a message of support:

“On behalf of Plaid Cymru I send my support and best wishes for this family-run campaign which seeks to defend human rights and civil liberties. Talha Ahsan is a UK citizen and it is indefensible that any person could be held for six years without trial in this state. 

The psychiatric reports into Talha Ahsan's well-being and mental health must be taken into account by the authorities and I support the demand on his campaign website for "freedom or a fair trial". We also oppose extradition of UK citizens to the United States, where a fair trial cannot be guaranteed, until they improve their human rights record, particularly with regards to the unfulfilled commitment to close Guantanamo Bay and the recent criticisms of the American prison system by the UN Committee Against Torture. 

Plaid Cymru has in the past supported other individuals that have been put at risk by New Labour's Extradition Act in 2003, and our MPs at Westminster will continue to support any campaigns to ensure that Talha Ahsan is not extradited and is treated with fairness and dignity.”*


----------

